# New welder for Bob



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

After waiting 25 years, I finally bought a welding machine. The venerable, old school, tried and true Lincoln AC/DC stick welder. Got to burning up some steel today and so far it seems easy to use. But that may be beginners luck.










I don't know what this welder has to do with garden railroading. Unless I need to weld a boiler for an extreme narrow gauge live steamer, or something.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Bob! A man can naver have too many tools!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Steel bridges for your Iron Horses! 
Glass and Steel passenger Dome / Concourses 

Have fun! 

John


----------



## rayjturner (Feb 20, 2008)

I had some steel bridges built for my garden RR. But I've always wanted to learn welding and when I needed a couple of 6' curved girder bridges, I found I could buy a welder for what it was going to cost to have the bridges built for me. So I did and taught myself to weld. It's not pretty, but it'll hold my weight. 
http://www.mysticmountainarts.com/MMRR/Construction.html 
Scroll down about half way to see them.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey, great; can't wait to see some projects you use it for. 

I acquire one major power tool per year (this year's was a RotoZip)

On my list:

Welder
Mill
Lathe

I've seen projects you do and will likely get the same welder you do, but a lathe is probably coming up next. 


Dave


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob, 
Now you got another way to burn your fingers!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Bridges!! Oh man, I did'nt think of them.. My wife will thank you for that idea.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob, 

Way to go..I've been a woodworker all my life but I'm fascinated by building metal bridges in large scale, Marty Cozad, Jens Bangs and a number of others serving as muses, mentors and role models. I'm looking forward to seeing what you can create with your new tool. 

Good luck! 
Frank


----------

